
Personal Phone Numbers For Business, Yeah That Was A Mistake... - bigstartups
http://www.bigstartups.com/matt/blog/615/Personal-Phone-Numbers-For-Business-Yeah-That
======
blasdel
Isn't the obvious solution to just get a new personal number and port the old
one over to the business?

It's a lot easier for you to update everyone you know, and let the old
business be _your_ secretary rather than the reverse!

~~~
JacobAldridge
I imagine it would be. I'm pretty attached to my personal number - it's set up
to be my date of birth (with the extra numbers, amazingly, giving my wife's
DOB _even though we hadn't met yet_ ). So setting up a dedicated business
number from the outset is a lesson I'll be taking on board.

------
chaostheory
This is a nice problem that Google Voice could solve today, since it lets you
route calls; not to mention it has extra logic too involving days and time of
day

~~~
miguelpais
I'm not really into what Google Voice can do, but I've been wishing for so
long that SIM cards could just aggregate n phone numbers, each one being like
a separate inbox. And then you could just apply filters to turn off certain
phone numbers based on day or hour...

If google voice does that... it would be nice.

~~~
brown9-2
Google Voice basically does the reverse of this; it provides a single "hub"
number which you can configure to forward calls to N (I think up to 6) other
phone numbers of yours. You can then setup rules for each phone number to not
forward to your office phone outside of business hours, or to not forward to
your mobile on the weekend, etc.

[http://www.google.com/support/voice/bin/answer.py?answer=165...](http://www.google.com/support/voice/bin/answer.py?answer=165221)

------
philk
Time to change personal numbers.

